# JD 310A Backhoe Engine Removal Problem



## comet424 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi i was able to remove the loader and the front end with great headaches by myself now i faced with the problem of the 4 bolts holding the engine to the transmission well more bolts but the 4 are on the one side basiclly there is 2 on top of the tranny and 2 on bottom i can probably get loose the 2 on the bottom but the 2 on top i cant get loose by hand or pry bar i taken the floor panels off or moved as much as i can but still nothing almost like i gotta take cab off to get it off my 450lb impact gun cant take off the bolts so what do i do its a 15/16 socket

mike


----------

